# Can You identify me please



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

that's a weird one.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Astatotilapia calleptera, and it looks like a huge one too!


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Are you guys serious or kidding?

lmfao

Nimbochromis Venustus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks more like A. calliptera to me as well, but it could be just the picture. Perhaps you could post a couple more pics of this fish?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

venustus...male


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

he looks like my hap sp. flameback, without the "flameback"


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol venustus if thats what it is then what do i have. It appears to be some sort of victorian for sure you can tell by the green and hints of red


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

mr.species44 said:


> Lol venustus if thats what it is then what do i have. It appears to be some sort of victorian for sure you can tell by the green and hints of red


lmao!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

_Nimbo. venustus _has a blue head. This fish has yellow-green on most of the head. The dorsal border on a _venustus _is relatively broad and white. This fish has a sharp red edging.

I agree with those who say _Astatotilapia calliptera_, and I agree that it is either a very large one or there's some sort of illusory effect in the photo that makes it look big. It does look like a very mature fish, so it could well be a large specimen.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

etcbrown said:


> Astatotilapia calleptera, and it looks like a huge one too!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chromedome52 said:


> _Nimbo. venustus _has a blue head. This fish has yellow-green on most of the head. The dorsal border on a _venustus _is relatively broad and white. This fish has a sharp red edging.


Some venestus can be quite yellow on the head, though I agree with your conclusion on calliptera. The anal fin colour is a clue too.

Here is my venestus, I used to have a few years ago.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I see it now haha sorry about that but from the first glance I didn't notice the red/green that was in the picture. Maybe one picture could clearly identify it.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

etcbrown said:


> Astatotilapia calliptera, and it looks like a huge one too!


Yea that's what it is.

My beautiful young male calliptera;










has turned into a big green monster just like the one pictured.









(Same fish)

Kevin


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses! Yes, he is very large at about 7-8" I would guess, he seems to be running the tank all of a sudden.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

colors may not be optimal...still say male venustus.

my one maingano looks totally different when he's stressed


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

this fish is a astatotilapia, nowhere near any nimbocromis species.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

nfrost said:


> this fish is a astatotilapia, nowhere near any nimbocromis species.


Now why would you say that?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

steelers fan said:


> colors may not be optimal...still say male venustus.


Note the reddish color on the "forehead" .... very similar to the pics I posted.

Kevin


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The fish is not a venustus, I may not be able to spell "calliptera" at the drop of a hat but I know one when I see one. :thumb:


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

I do have to say that my fish looks exactly like the pictures that Structureguy posted.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Some morphs here.
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Astatotila ... iptera.htm
Good job guys :thumb: I would not have spotted it as I have never seen a full size Astatotilapia calliptera before.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> Some morphs here.
> http://www.malawi-dream.info/Astatotila ... iptera.htm
> Good job guys :thumb: I would not have spotted it as I have never seen a full size Astatotilapia calliptera before.


They used to be more common in the 90's. They look awesome when they're smaller, but they turn into such brutes.


----------



## PANTERA (Dec 9, 2009)

something doesnt look right about the shape of the body and the lack of egg spots on the anal fin. coloration is right for the Astatotilapia calliptera but shape leads me to beleive it could be a hybrid of a venustus/calliptera but thet is just my opinion. maybe another picture would help.

Astatotilapia calliptera here are a couple of pictures of my biggest male



















Pan


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not all males will have the egg spots. Looks fine to me.


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its definatly not a venustus i have plenty of them


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Interesting how the large male Astatotilapia calliptera loses all his egg spots, more similar to most Lake "Haps" than to the Mbuna and non Malawi "Haps".


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

PANTERA said:


> something doesnt look right about the shape of the body and the lack of egg spots on the anal fin. coloration is right for the Astatotilapia calliptera but shape leads me to beleive it could be a hybrid of a venustus/calliptera but thet is just my opinion. maybe another picture would help.
> 
> Astatotilapia calliptera here are a couple of pictures of my biggest male
> 
> ...


Your fish have a different shape from his because they aren't 8" long and are not overfed. Look at all the other fat fish in the first picture. I think the shape may be throwing people off a bit, but I think its just a case of the fish being a bit more than well-fed, look at that firemouth behind him. :lol:


----------

